# Nikon Coolpix 775



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just outside work


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice indeed Griff. I think the problem I had with mine was that you needed a much steadier hand than I have. Many a blurred pic I ended up with.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thankyou


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Lunchtime under the shade of a Japanese Cherry Blossom outside work


----------

